# Stargate Universe



## Bumblebee (27. August 2008)

Ich dachte, dass es für den Einen oder Anderen interessant sein könnte

http://www.gateworld.net/news/2008/08/sci_fi_green-lights_istargate_un.shtml


----------



## kays (27. August 2008)

Kann mir das mal einer Übersetzen ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. August 2008)

nö, englisch gehört zu den Grundvoraussetzungen in einem Computerforum 
Ganz ab davon steht da, das diese neue Serie 2009 kommen wird und das es um ein Raumschiff geht.
Rest musst selbst lesen.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2008)

Kurz und knapp...

SG-Atlantis wurde "abgesetzt" und ist ja in der letzten Staffel (5)
Alle "Stargater" waren darüber nicht sehr erfreut
Nun kommt aber eine neue, dritte "Art" von Stargate - genannt UNIVERSE
Beginn der Ausstrahlung (in Amerika) 2009 mit einem ersten Teil in Spielfilmlänge
Daneben wird es - wie bei Stargate (Ark of Truth und Continuum) auch von SG-Atlantis "Spielfilme" geben - erster sollte 2. Hälfte 2009 rauskommen


----------



## Pokerclock (27. August 2008)

Das wird ein Star Trek: Voyager nur eben im Stargate Universum. Tolle Idee...

Bin mal gespannt ab welcher Folge die Stargate Borgdrohnen auftauchen und sich ein Tittenwunder im Einteiler dazugesellt.

Sorry, aber seit Farscape wegen Stargate aufgegeben wurde, halte ich von der Serie nichts mehr.


----------



## kays (27. August 2008)

Siehste Stefan ich brauch kein Englisch, gibt ja so nette Leute wie Bumbelbee die mir das übersetzen  Dank Dir Bumblebee


----------



## DanielX (27. August 2008)

Ersten jeder braucht Englisch.

Zweitens, hoffe mal das es nicht sowas wird wie Pokerclock gesagt hatt, da ich die Serie eigentlich ganz gut fand.


----------



## kays (27. August 2008)

Ach quatsch, so lange es für die BIOS Einstellungen langt reicht es doch  und die Schimpfwörter sind natürlich noch wichtig. Und da ein anständiger englischer Satz  zu 80% aus Schimpfwörtern besteht fehlen mir ja nur 20% zu einem perfekten Englisch


----------



## der8auer (29. August 2008)

Ich stehe nur auf die "normale" Stargate Serie. In den neuen fehlt mir einfach Richard Dean Anderson. :/


----------



## KTMDoki (1. September 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich stehe nur auf die "normale" Stargate Serie. In den neuen fehlt mir einfach Richard Dean Anderson. :/



sehe ich genau so...

MacGyver lebe hoch


----------



## Chris (1. September 2008)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> sehe ich genau so...
> 
> MacGyver lebe hoch




schließ mich an...der macht ganze noch nen bissel lustig mit seiner art


----------



## weeMan (1. September 2008)

Wenn man aber sich mit Atlantis beschäftigt ist das auch lustig. Und die "alten" Stargate`r haben ja ihre Gastauftritte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. September 2008)

Atlantis lebt von McKay und Carson sowie Beckett (oder so).

Wobei ich den Europäer (AFAIR Jugoslaven) am interessantesten finde, der ist aber auch tot und wiederauferstanden


----------



## Lucky.Smile (7. September 2008)

Ich habe hier alle 10Staffeln von SG1 und die von Atlantis da. Mit Atlantis musste ich mich erst einmal anfreunden, aber schon wieder was neues?

Ich gewöhne mich an die Schauspieler die dem ganzen einen gewissen charme geben. Aber ich bezweifle das es bei der neuen Serie auch so wird, da sag ich nur Battlestar Galactica etc....


----------



## Oliver (7. September 2008)

Star Trek lässt grüßen.

Obwohl ich jede Folge con SGA gesehen habe, hat die Serie nach den ersten paar Folgen doch stark nachgelassen. Gleiches gilt für SG1.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. September 2008)

Naja, die sollten eher mal SGA staffel 4 auf deutsch bringen, übern see sind se schon bei staffel 5 dran und die deutschen müssen hier weiter schmachten o.O


----------



## exa (7. September 2008)

ganz ehrlich halte ich nicht viel von der serie, das einzige was mich an stargate interessiert is der original film...


----------



## DanielX (7. September 2008)

Mhh, das mit dem Übersetzen von Englisch in Deutsch dauert mir echt zulange.

Wir dürfen meistens über ein Jahr, nur den Grund verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. September 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Mhh, das mit dem Übersetzen von Englisch in Deutsch dauert mir echt zulange.
> 
> Wir dürfen meistens über ein Jahr, nur den Grund verstehe ich nicht.



Der Grund ist, dass die Sychronisation erst von den Sendern selbst in Auftrag gegeben bzw. organisiert wird (so war es beispielsweise bei BSG dritte Staffeln der Fall > Premiere hat gezahlt). Übrigens kommt am 6. Oktober die vierte Staffel von BSG raus (UK-Import 1.Teil)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. September 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Der Grund ist, dass die Sychronisation erst von den Sendern selbst in Auftrag gegeben bzw. organisiert wird (so war es beispielsweise bei BSG dritte Staffeln der Fall > Premiere hat gezahlt). Übrigens kommt am 6. Oktober die vierte Staffel von BSG raus (UK-Import 1.Teil)




endlich  nach der letzten folge staffel 3 war ich so geil, enttäuscht, traurig und agro gleichzeitig^^


----------



## klefreak (7. September 2008)

hier etwas tolles für alle Stargate Junkies 

(ich selber hab mir die ersten 9 stafeln von SG1 alle hintereinander reingezogen, war echt anstrengend (~10 Folgen/TAG)

lg Klemens


--->  Hauptseite - Stargate Wiki - Das Stargate Lexikon der Stargate Usenet Gruppe de.rec.sf.stargate



ps: da ist auch einiges über SG Universe


----------



## klefreak (7. September 2008)

hier etwas tolles für alle Stargate Junkies 

(ich selber hab mir die ersten 9 stafeln von SG1 alle hintereinander reingezogen, war echt anstrengend (~10 Folgen/TAG)

lg Klemens


--->  Hauptseite - Stargate Wiki - Das Stargate Lexikon der Stargate Usenet Gruppe de.rec.sf.stargate



ps: da ist auch einiges über SG Universe


----------



## Potman (7. September 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich stehe nur auf die "normale" Stargate Serie. In den neuen fehlt mir einfach Richard Dean Anderson. :/



kann mich nur anschließen. Mit em O´Neill wars einfach am besten. Trotzdem werde ich Stargate Universe schauen!!

Ich hab von Stargate wirklich jede einzelne Folge mehrmals gesehen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. September 2008)

Potman schrieb:


> kann mich nur anschließen. Mit em O´Neill wars einfach am besten. Trotzdem werde ich Stargate Universe schauen!!
> 
> Ich hab von Stargate wirklich jede einzelne Folge mehrmals gesehen




hehe, kommt mir bekannt vor, kann fast jede folge synchron mit sprechen, am aller aller geilsten find ich die "war ein schlechtes Beispiel folge"

O´Neill :" wir sind vertrauenswürdig, schaut euch doch nur mal Teal'c an"
*kurze stille*

O´Neill : " ok war jetzt ein schlechtes Beispiel"


----------



## Killboy13 (24. Februar 2010)

Heute gehts los .... ^^


----------



## RealGerry (27. Februar 2010)

Naja, prall wars aber nicht gerade...


----------



## NCphalon (27. Februar 2010)

Ich werds ma weiter verfolgen


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2010)

RealGerry schrieb:


> Naja, prall wars aber nicht gerade...


Und weißt was schlimm ist?!
Es wird nicht besser...

Die Charaktere sind einfach nur mies, du hast das Bedürfnis, andauernd wem aufs Auge zu hauen und/oder mit der Kettensäge mal durch die Crew zu sägen.

Am brauchbarsten sind noch Videogame Boy und die Lesbe, aber mögen tue ich keinen, ich hasse sie alle...


----------



## mephimephi (28. Februar 2010)

Alleine die Musik am Anfang brachte keine Stimmung auf, aber ganz wichtig Sixpack Boys und junge Mädchen ala Twilight und was sonst so modern ist bei den jungen Leuten, soll halt neue Ansprechen sagte man mir auf der Arbeit, naja die alten gehen, die neuen sollen kommen...

Ich finds wirklich grottig, da war Atlantis ja noch um Welten besser


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (28. Februar 2010)

tja leider hat es meiner meinung nach irgendwo ab der 9. staffel stargate bzw atlantis angefangen mehr als nur stark nachzulassen seitdem hab ich keine rechte lust mehr drauf...hab mir die pilotfolgen auch angesehen und ich find das irgendwie stark atlantismäßig...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Februar 2010)

Hab schon wo anders gesagt, aber naja ....


Tut euch diesen Müll NICHT UND UNTER GAR KEINEN UMSTÄNDEN AN!!!!

Macht das ganze schöne Franchise für einen total kaputt, eine viel zu junge, "trendige" (new Star Trek Movie, anyone ?!) Mannschaft ohne echte Charaktere drin aus dem bekannten Hollywood/Serieneinerlei, eingesperrt in ein grottenschlechtes Spinoff das nur noch den Namen mit den ersten beiden Serien und den Fakt dass man durch Stargate reist teilt, der Rest scheint einer Bierlaune beim Treffen der schwerst-geistig-gestörten-Hollywoodautoren-e.V. entsprungen zu sein, denn man hat selbst als Fan schon während der Pilotdoppelfolge eigentlich keine Lust mehr weiterzuschauen weil es einfach nur unterirdisch schlecht ist. 


Ich habe bis Folge 10 das Ganze mal auf Englisch mitverfolgt (VPN + Amistreamseiten ftw) und kann nur sagen: Besser wirds nach der Pilotfolge nicht, eher im gegenteil, ich habe selten derart flache Charaktere in einer Sci-Fi-Serie erlebt. 


Wer sich Stargate als durchaus gutes SciFi-Franchise in guter Erinnerung behalten sollte der tut sich dieses Serie ganz einfach nicht an und schaut sich lieber die anderen beiden Serien nochmal an und denkt sich selber aus wie es hätte weiter gehen können ..


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2010)

Wobei Atlantis auch noch ziemlich gut war, vorallen die Charaktere waren äußerst akzeptabel...
Ist halt 'ne Mischung aus Voyager mit BSG75 Setting im Stargate Universum, äußerst mies umgesetzt...


----------



## darkycold (28. Februar 2010)

Jack O`Neil


----------



## Jan565 (28. Februar 2010)

Also ich fand die ersten beiden Folgen jetzt eigentlich ganz in Ordung, ging aber alles viel zu schnell am Anfang. Man war gleich voll im geschehen und wusste gar nicht was sol war, ok hat vielleicht seine vorteile und war beabsichtigt. 

Ich habe schon ein Interview von Brad Wight und Rober Cooper gesehen, wo es darum ging, die Fehler der ersten Staffel in der 2. Staffel zu beseitigen. Haben die Fehler selber eingesehen, mal gucken was also noch kommt mit der 2. Staffel die nächstes Jahr in Deutschland anläuft. 

Ich habe bissher wirklich ALLE Stargate folgen gesehen, die es bissher auf Deutsch gibt. Das Kult Stargate war immer noch am Besten bis Staffel 8. 9 und 10 waren ok, haben einen aber nicht vom hocker gehaunen. Atlantis fand ich einen gelungenen Spin-Off der genau da ansetzte wo es sein musste. Stargate Infinity, was die Zeichen Serie ist, fand ich ganz lustig mal an zu sehen, hatte aber nichts mit dem Original zu tun. Universe fing wie gesagt zu schnell an hat aber viel Potenzial, das da was draus wird. 

Mal sehen wie die nächsten Folgen werden und was noch in der 2. Staffel so kommen wird. Hoffentlich ist es nicht die letzte. So wie es finanziell MGM geht...


----------



## Two-Face (28. Februar 2010)

BTW, wieso wurden diese News hier eigentlich nicht schon längst in das Musik/Film/Buch-Unterforum verschoben?


----------



## NCphalon (28. Februar 2010)

Frag ich mich auch^^

Ich hoff mal dass aus SGU mit der Zeit nochwas wird, mit Robert Carlyle ham die sich ja eigentlich en vergleichsweise dicken Fisch geangelt (von Richard D. Anderson in SG-1 mal abgesehn)...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Februar 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie die nächsten Folgen werden und was noch in der 2. Staffel so kommen wird. Hoffentlich ist es nicht die letzte. So wie es finanziell MGM geht...


Wenn die weiter nur Müll wie SG Universe produzieren haben die meine höchst offizielle Befürwortung möglichst schnell Pleite zu gehen >_> ....

Das grenzt schon an Leichenfledderei was die grad aus dem Stargate Franchise machen!!


----------



## Pokerclock (1. März 2010)

Stargate hatte es bei mir verschi.ssen, als Farscape für die letzten Staffeln geopfert wurde. 

Als ich den Trailer von Universe zum ersten Mal sah, musste ich sofort an BSG denken. Universe kommt aber noch nicht mal ansatzweise an die Charaktere von BSG ran. Schlechtes Drehbuch und miserable Schauspieler = KO

PS
Thema verschoben


----------



## hempsmoker (1. März 2010)

Die haben ja ausdrücklich gesagt, dass sich SGU an ein eher jüngeres Publikum richtet, und für die will man die ganze Sache natürlich nicht ganz so kompliziert machen . 

SG-SG1 und Atlantis fand ich echt immer sehr sehr geil (bis auf ein paar kleine Ausnahmen). Das SGU da nicht ran langt war mir eigentlich von vornherein schon klar. Aber ich bin froh, dass es was zum Zeitvertreib gibt, bis endlich (und hoffentlich) bald mal der nächste Film kommt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2010)

scheint das los aller scifi serien zu sein.

irgendwo setzt es dann einfach ein, das es mies umgesetzt wird.

startrek fing eigentlich schon irgendwo in DS9 an nicht mehr wirklich startreck zus ein, 

babylon5 wurde ab crusade einfach nur noch lächerlich umgesetzt...
und Stargate passiert jetzt das selbe.

irgendwie scheint es da ein ungeschriebenes gesetz zu geben.

zumal mir schon bei sg1 irgendwie gefehlt hat das man irgendwann mal die erbauer der SGs findet, aber ok, das mag man nocht damit erklären das damit die serie wahrscheinlich am ende gewesen wäre 
tja, wir werden leider mit dem leben müssen, was uns andere da manchmal an echt nicht gerade würdigen nachfolgern, zu wirklich guten serien liefern


----------



## herethic (1. März 2010)

Ich fand Stargate immer großartig habe irgendwie Nostalgie obwohl ich es nur geguckt habe,weil es mein Bruder geguckt hat.
Aber hat mir seit Daniel weg war hats mir nicht mehr gefallen.
Mir hat eigentlich nur  Stargate SG-1 gefallen.


----------



## Sash (1. März 2010)

bisher fand ich alles klasse..


----------



## Flotter Geist (2. März 2010)

-Stargate Der Film (1996?) mit Kurt Russel
-Stargate SG1


----------



## Sash (2. März 2010)

und was hat das mit sgu zutun? was will uns dieser mensch damit sagen??


----------



## Flotter Geist (2. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> und was hat das mit sgu zutun? was will uns dieser mensch damit sagen??



was "dieser Mensch" euch damit sagen will ist das SG 1 und der Film die besten sind und SGU shit ist.


----------



## Sash (2. März 2010)

ui mit nem satz versteht mans auch..
geb der serie mal ne chance. sga konnte ich am anfang auch nicht leiden.


----------



## mayo (2. März 2010)

Ich fand die ersten Teile nicht so toll. Habs mir etwas besser vorgestellt. Ausserdem gefallen mir die bisher vorgestellten Charaktere nicht. Die "Optik" ist auch etwas Mau.

 Ich weiss diese Serie sollte etwas Rauer und Dunkler werden. Naja, mal schauen.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (3. März 2010)

Bin wohl einer der Wenigen denen Stargate Universe gefällt 

Ich fands bisher garnicht schlecht, auch wenn Rush irgendwie merkwürdig ist.

Was zu verbessern wäre, wär die Musik, die ist echt grausam und unpassend an vielen Stellen.

Was mich bei SG-1 gestört hat war das Ende der 10ten Staffel, schlechter gings echt nicht.

Bei Atlantis konnt ich mich bis heute nicht durchringen alle Folgen der 1ten und 2ten Staffel zu schauen. Gottseidank wurde es ab Staffel 3 dann besser.

Wer hat Sky? Sci-Fi Channel rockt!


----------



## Sash (3. März 2010)

hab ich.. aber wenns da kommt schau ich immer was anderes, also muß ich bis mittwochs warten.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (3. März 2010)

Die Folge von dieser Woche is toll 
Will aber nix verraten...


----------



## Sash (3. März 2010)

naja noch 7h und wir werdens sehen...


----------



## Azrael_SEt (3. März 2010)

Was SGU im allgemeinen angeht bin ich optimistisch. Die ersten Staffeln von SG-1 und Atlantis waren auch nicht wirklich gut. Wenn es genug Leute schauen und die Produzenten mehr Kohle reinstecken, dann kann auch aus SGU noch was werden und schlecht is es ja nicht. 

Wie schreibt man I-Lei richtig?


----------



## mayo (3. März 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Was SGU im allgemeinen angeht bin ich optimistisch. Die ersten Staffeln von SG-1 und Atlantis waren auch nicht wirklich gut. Wenn es genug Leute schauen und die Produzenten mehr Kohle reinstecken, dann kann auch aus SGU noch was werden und schlecht is es ja nicht.
> 
> Wie schreibt man I-Lei richtig?


"Eli"


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. März 2010)

Mein Tipp an alle: Kotztüten griffbereit haben. >_>


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2010)

Ich hab ja schon alle veröffentlichen Folgen gesehen und muss sagen, dass die erste Staffel durchwachsen ist. 
Die Charaktere sind etwas blass, da muss man mehr entwickeln.
Aber ich denke, dass die Serie nur auf dem Raumschiff langfristig nicht funktionieren kann, dazu bedarf es einfach mehr.
Mal sehen, was noch so kommt.
Star Trek DS9 war anfangs auch grottenlangweilig, erst als Worf, die Klingonen und die Defiant dazu kam, wurde es besser.


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. März 2010)

Sagt ja keiner das du SGU schauen mußt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. März 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Sagt ja keiner das du SGU schauen mußt.


Ich HABS mir ja schon auf Englisch angetan, ich warne euch nur vor ....


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. März 2010)

Ich hab die ersten Folgen selber auf Englisch gesehen, es wird denk ich mal schon noch besser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Sagt ja keiner das du SGU schauen mußt.


 
Ich hab nur verglichen. 

Anhand von anderen Serien kann man sehen, dass es besser werden kann, darauf kommt es an.
Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass man Vorstellungen von der neuen Serie hatte, die anders waren als das, was man gesehen hat.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (4. März 2010)

mayo schrieb:


> "Eli"


 
Heißt doch aber auch Book of Eli, also E-Li.

Naja.


----------



## mayo (4. März 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Heißt doch aber auch Book of Eli, also E-Li.
> 
> Naja.



Naja, halt *Eli*. Wie du schon sagtest "The Book of Eli" und nicht etwas Elli


----------



## HCN (13. März 2010)

Also ich hab mir mittlerweile alle erhältlichen Folgen angeschaut und muss sagen:

Am meisten gehen mir diese Web Videos auf den Sack.

Teilweise ist der Schnitt in der Story so krass, das man gar nicht weis was jetzt Sache ist. Wenn man sich dann diese 2 Minuten Clips anschaut, wo die Leute da stehen und die weitere Handlung runterleiern kommt man sich schon ein wenig verarsch vor.

Besonders von Folge 8 auf 9 find ich es sehr krass. Da dachte ich mir sofort, wie kein Geld / Lust mehr gehabt zum drehen? Wir zeigten euch mal den Anfang und wies dann ausgeht gibts in der Zusammenfassung als Vortrag... Na ganz toll
Da hätte man super ne Doppelfolge draus machen können.....


----------



## DarkMo (14. März 2010)

ich bin atm noch ein unbeschriebenes blatt, was meine meinung zur neuen serie betrifft. ich mochte den film mit kurt russel und fand die serie danach einfach nur billig und absolut mies. komische besetzung die die filmleute nich so wirklich trifft vom aussehen her, billigste effekte (wenn ich an diese masken da denke ) und ein mac gyver auf abwegen *urgs*

wer konnte ahnen, das gerade anderson so viel charme und spaß ausmacht! ich habe meine meinung dann doch noch geändert und der grottige mist wurde mit der zustimmung und dem doch ganz guten feedback der entstehenden community zu einem kleinen projekt mit immer besserem budget was sich letztendlich sehr positiv auswirkte.

neue serien mit alten darstellern? vergesst es. erste und berechtigte kritik wäre sowas ala "alte brötchen lasch aufgewärmt". frisches setting, neue charaktäre... wieso nich? mc cay oder wie er hieß aus atlantis war auch toll. auch wenn ich mit der führungsriege" da nie so recht warm wurde.

aber in diesem rahmen möchte ich sgu erstmal ne chance geben. lasst uns nach staffel 2 oder 3 nochmal nen urteil fällen ^^ bisher isses für mich auch schlichtweg besser wie garnix


----------



## Kunari (24. März 2010)

Läuft ja auch aktuell im Fernsehen die Serie. Bin selber eigentlich dem Stargate Universum sehr zugetan doch empfand ich Atlantis am Ende ein wenig schwach.

Mit SG U ist der Start ganz gut gelungen finde ich und ich bin auch gespannt wie es weitergeht. Erinnert mich aber ein wenig an Star Trek Voyager.


----------



## Jan565 (24. März 2010)

Ich verfolge die Serie auch, hab schließlich bissher halle Stargate folgen gesehen, egal ob SG1, Atlantis, Infinity und Universe die es alle auf Deutsch gibt. 

Die Serie erinnert mich eher an den 11. Star Trek Film mit den Liebesgeschichten und an Battlestar Galaktika. 

Aber an sich finde ich die Serie gut gelungen, mal sehen wie es weiter geht. Staffel 2 wird auch kommen, aber leider muss man immer so lange warten .


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

Bei Batman hat man ja den Erfolg gesehen, wenn man mehr ins "düstere" geht. Die Serie an sich finde ich auch net schlecht - mal gucken wie sich die Story im 2. Teil entwickelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

Um mal wieder einen alten Thread auszugraben.. 

Stargate Universe ist ja inzwischen abgesetzt worden, bzw. nach der zweiten Staffel ist Schluss.
“Stargate Universe” wird abgesetzt, Fans sind Schuld. | Zukunftia

Was denkt ihr darüber, zu Recht abgesetzt, weils einfach nur langweilig war, oder trauert ihr darum?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. März 2011)

Ich finds schade, da es mal was anderes war!
Allerdings braucht anscheindend der Scifi-fan ein Feindbild in seiner Serie!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

Die Serie kam halt bei dem Stargate Glotzer, der die anderen beiden Serien gut fand, nicht an, weil sie doch zu anders ist.
Hoffentlich gibts noch mal einen Abschluss, in Form eines Direct-to-DVD Films, damit die Crew wenigstens wieder nach Hause kommt.

Von Stargate SG1 wird ja gerade der dritte Film gedreht.


----------



## NCphalon (7. März 2011)

So viel steht dazu im Stargate Wiki:



> Die Handlung der Serie wurde von den Produzenten auf fünf Staffeln gelegt. Die Entscheidung, ob eine dritte Staffel kommen wird, wird laut Mallozzi im Dezember 2010 bzw. Januar 2011 gefällt.[29] Am 16.12.2010 wurde bekannt, dass es keine weitere Staffel mehr geben wird.[30] Wie inzwischen bekannt wurde, besteht doch noch die Möglichkeit einer Fortsetzung der Serie, entweder bei SyFy oder einem anderen Sender,[31] jedoch, zumindest laut Joseph Mallozzi, nicht in Form einer dritten Staffel.[32] Stattdessen soll die Serie eventuell in einem, möglicherweiße sogar in zwei Filmen fortgesetzt werden.[33]



Also vllt sogar 2 Filme, ich hoffs^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

Tja, von Stargate Atlantis hieß es auch, dass es noch weitere Filme geben soll, mal abwarten.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Um mal wieder einen alten Thread auszugraben..
> 
> Stargate Universe ist ja inzwischen abgesetzt worden, bzw. nach der zweiten Staffel ist Schluss.
> “Stargate Universe” wird abgesetzt, Fans sind Schuld. | Zukunftia
> ...


Erst mal: Shame on you! Wie kann man so eine schöne Thread-Leiche nach einem Jahr wieder ausbuddeln?! ... 



Davon abgesehen: Wird zu Recht abgesägt, die Serie hatte mit Stargate einfach mal so ziemlich gar nix zu tun, abgesehen von der Tatsache das man durch ein rundes Tor geht jede Folge .... sollen lieber 'ne gescheite dritte Serie machen, oder meinetwegen SG1 wiederbeleben, alles ist besser als Universe, war schon direkt nach Folge 1 abgeschreckt als ich das damamls bei Erstaustrahlung im Ami-Fernsehen sah .... O.o


----------



## blackedition94 (7. März 2011)

bin auch ein totaler Stargate Fan, habe alles SG1 und alle Atlantis Staffeln. Aber mit Stargate Universe konnte ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden. Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf die Stargate Atlantis Filme...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. März 2011)

Das Universe nicht weiter geht ist kein Weltuntergang. Hat mir eh nicht so gefallen. Ich traure allerdings immer noch SG1 und Atlantis nach 

Hoffentlich kommt da noch mal was als Film!


----------



## Mario432 (8. März 2011)

blackedition94 schrieb:


> bin auch ein totaler Stargate Fan, habe alles SG1 und alle Atlantis Staffeln. Aber mit Stargate Universe konnte ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden. Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf die Stargate Atlantis Filme...


 


D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das Universe nicht weiter geht ist kein Weltuntergang. Hat mir eh nicht so gefallen. Ich traure allerdings immer noch SG1 und Atlantis nach
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt da noch mal was als Film!


 
Also ich bin auch absoluter SG1 und Atlantis Fan  und war bei Universe sehr skeptisch, aber das zu unrecht, ist nicht das gleiche wie SG1 und Atlantis aber wie ich finde auch sehr sehr gut. Und ich finde es sehr trauig das die Serie jetzt nach der 2. Staffel abgesetzt wird


----------



## axel25 (8. März 2011)

Dafür hat MGM wieder Geld für den SGA-Film .


----------

